# Why are my crypts growing roots upward?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I have noticed that my crypts (some unknown reddish/bronze kind) have roots growing upwards and making the area underneath them look "brushy."

Why are they doing this? I have aquasoil as a substrate and run a lean water column. I think last time I tested my nitrate level was 5 ppm and my phosphate level was .5 ppm. 

Will cutting the roots and removing them be detrimental enough to the plant that I would see a setback?

Thanks, 

Clint


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i had that happen with my monster plants (4-5 feet sword i used to have, usteriana ) and i think it was because of how hugemongous the root system was! same deal when i had a whole bunch of wendtii growin like mad, so soooooo many growing so fast...i just trimmed them down


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a natural thing for submerged crypts to do. If they are low on nitrogen they produce a bigger root system and have more upward growing roots. It may help the plants capture nutrients from the water and it may also be useful in trapping debris from which nutrients can be extracted.


----------

